# écran imac 20" alu, problème de couleurs



## nikki sixx (1 Avril 2008)

sur mon 20" si je ne suis pas pile poil en face de l'écran, les couleurs diffèrent !!
en gros, seul le centre a la bonne couleur !!! 
est ce que vous avez le même problème ??  
je n'ai jamais vu ça sur un écran mac...


----------



## tattoopower (1 Avril 2008)

J'ai la même impression que toi sur mon Imac 24", mais en plus j'ai pixel mort...


----------



## ntx (1 Avril 2008)

Quel iMac 20" ? Parce que l'écran du 20" Alu n'est pas le meilleur qu'Apple est utilisé, pour ne pas dire le pire.


----------



## mocmoc (1 Avril 2008)

tattoopower a dit:


> J'ai la même impression que toi sur mon Imac 24", mais en plus j'ai pixel mort...



moi j'en ai un petit


----------



## G3finder (1 Avril 2008)

nikki sixx a dit:


> sur mon 20" si je ne suis pas pile poil en face de l'écran, les couleurs diffèrent !!
> en gros, seul le centre a la bonne couleur !!!
> est ce que vous avez le même problème ??
> je n'ai jamais vu ça sur un écran mac...




je viens de recevoir mon imac ce soir..... légère décoloration sur les côtés et sur le scroll

on peut le remarquer sur la page du forum... les deux bandes oranges latérales.... et le dégradé qui fond vers le jaune paille 

je crois bien que ce soit une constante des imac 20"

attention aussi à une chose.. j'ai manqué d"aller voir l'apple store à pied et en pleine nuit!

lorsque que je vous changez le fond d'écran la barre du menu apple du haut peut être décolorée ou afficher des différences de couleurs!! c'est en fait l'opacité de la barre qui est recouverte par la teinte de l'image

plus de peur que de mal mais ça surprend


----------



## bookbook (2 Avril 2008)

L'iMac 20" Alu possède un écran de M#####.
Tout le monde le dit depuis sa sortie en Août dernier.
Comment aujourd'hui peut on acheter ce modèle sans être au courant ?:mouais:


----------



## mocmoc (2 Avril 2008)

Moi je trouve la qualité de mon imac alu 24" très bonne ( comparé a mon sony ) .
Ps : mon imac revient de son séjour au SAV ce soir ! ( j'ai fait une grosse bétise dessus   )


----------



## nikki sixx (2 Avril 2008)

bookbook a dit:


> L'iMac 20" Alu possède un écran de M#####.
> Tout le monde le dit depuis sa sortie en Août dernier.
> Comment aujourd'hui peut on acheter ce modèle sans être au courant ?:mouais:



faut croire que beaucoup n'ont pas eu l'info ...  

mais comment se fait il que aplle soit tombé si bas ????!!!


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2008)

nikki sixx a dit:


> faut croire que beaucoup n'ont pas eu l'info ...
> 
> mais comment se fait il que aplle soit tombé si bas ????!!!



Apple n'est pas tombée, apple te vend un truc pas cher pas fait pour faire de l'image. Après, t'achètes ou pas hein


----------



## bookbook (2 Avril 2008)

nikki sixx,
je te présente mes excuses pour ma réponse un peu sèche.  

Le problème de la dalle qui équipe le modèle 20", c'est qu'il s'agit d'un type de dalle TN.
Ce sont des dalles bas de gamme que l'on retrouve dans les écrans à bas prix.
Etant donné que le 20" Alu est vendu moins cher que le 20" Blanc qui le précédait, il fallait bien sacrifier un peu de qualité.
Je pense aussi que le fait que la dalle soit brillante et recouverte d'une vitre, doit accentuer les défauts de ce type d'écran.
En revanche sur les 24" c'est un autre type de dalle qui est de bien meilleure qualité. Mais le prix n'est pas le même.

C'est la légendaire mesquinerie d'Apple sur ses machines d'entrée de gamme (lecteur combo, 2x512 au lieu de 1x1, pas de remote, etc...)


----------



## nikki sixx (2 Avril 2008)

j'accepte tes excuses ...  

mouai, pour le 20" si j'avais su  , en tout cas merci pour ces précisions !!
c'est quand même vraiment con, trop tard pour moi, j'espère que d'autres liront le topic...


----------



## solidor (2 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,
Après avoir eu un imac blanc, j'ai acheté le 20" alu. La M... doit être dans mes yeux, car je trouve cela superbe!!!!


----------



## nikki sixx (2 Avril 2008)

regarde bien sur les extrémités de l'écran, les couleurs changent en fonction...





par contre est ce que ces écrans dalle TN, ont une longue vie ??
mise à part ce problème de couleur, quels sont les risques ...??


----------



## David_b (2 Avril 2008)

solidor a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Après avoir eu un imac blanc, j'ai acheté le 20" alu. La M... doit être dans mes yeux, car je trouve cela superbe!!!!



ou alors t'as un modèle révolutionnaire, livré par erreur


----------



## ntx (2 Avril 2008)

David_b a dit:


> ou alors t'as un modèle révolutionnaire, livré par erreur


Ou alors tous les modèles n'ont pas la même dalle ...


----------



## David_b (2 Avril 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Ou alors tous les modèles n'ont pas la même dalle ...


Que les séries changent, c'est inévitable, mais pour une technologie plus performante sans annonce de Apple ? 
Je le souhaite, mais je vais attendre une confirmation


----------



## bsd (2 Avril 2008)

ayant les 2 en alu, le 20 est tres tres bien, il ne faut pas le mettre a cote du 24 c'est tout et comme cela on ne voit pas la difference. un bon vendeur te mets le 24 et le 20 l'un a cote de l'autre, avec la meme photo sur les 2 versions, le client qui fait de la retouche photo prend le 24. pour du grand public le 20 est largement suffisant.

c'est pas la meme utilisation ni le meme budget non plus, et faut etre resonnable des fois.

++


----------



## nikki sixx (2 Avril 2008)

oui mais est ce que les 20 vont quand même bien vieillir si la dalle n'est pas vraiment haut de gamme...??


----------



## ntx (2 Avril 2008)

David_b a dit:


> Que les séries changent, c'est inévitable, mais pour une technologie plus performante sans annonce de Apple ?
> Je le souhaite, mais je vais attendre une confirmation


Un besoin pressant sur la chaîne et on monte quelques iMacs avec une autre dalle en attendant que le modèle standard soit réapprovisionné.


----------



## nikki sixx (2 Avril 2008)

d'ailleurs il me semble bien que chez le reve,deur Apple, 
le 20" n'avait pas ce problème !!!!!! c'est trop flagrant comme souci :mouais:


----------



## bsd (2 Avril 2008)

> oui mais est ce que les 20 vont quand même bien vieillir si la dalle n'est pas vraiment haut de gamme...??


dans le monde pro, on achete, cela apporte une valeur ajoute, et on a un retour sur investissement.

dans le monde grand public, quand on achete un bien electronique (plus par envie que par besoin reel), on connait sa durée de vie : LIMITE car le monde est ainsi fait. un produit qui dure n'existe plus.... les anciens mac ne sont pas les nouveaux mac. en 2008, la duree de vie c'est la durée de la garantie. (j'exagere mais c'est presque ca.....)

++


----------



## David_b (2 Avril 2008)

bsd a dit:


> c'est pas la meme utilisation ni le meme budget non plus, et faut etre resonnable des fois.
> 
> ++



Raisonnable mais exigeant, c'est pas incompatible !
J'aime bien Apple, mais faut pas mettre cette critique sur le dos de clients trop difficiles. C'est Apple qui vend cet iMac comme une machine multimédia (ce qui implique aussi la qualité des couleurs, surtout chez Apple).
Pourtant (voir PJ), il n'y a rien sur le site qui explique que l'écran du 20" est moins performant que celui du 24", que l'affichage des couleurs est_ moins bon_ ou, au moins, basé sur une autre technologie. 
Si tu n'es pas informé de ce "détail", si tu as le choix entre un iMac à 20 ou 24", quelques Go et Hz en moins, et que t'es serré au niveau budget... tu prends le 20" parce que bon 4"... "je suis pas pro, ça me suffira un 20". 

Comment tu peux deviner que tu achètes un moins bon écran ?

Les photographes  amateurs aussi peuvent être exigeants. C'est la majorité de mes lecteurs et je m'en voudrais de leur conseiller ce modèle. Je le trouve génial et je l'aurais acheté pour mon usage personnel (en remplacement de mon iMac blanc)... mais cette dalle médiocre


----------



## nikki sixx (2 Avril 2008)

tout à fait d'accord !!!

par contre quand bsd marque "en 2008, la duree de vie c'est la durée de la garantie. "
ça fait peur !!!!! faut il prendre l'apple care avant la fin d'un an de garantie ??


----------



## David_b (2 Avril 2008)

nikki sixx a dit:


> tout à fait d'accord !!!
> 
> par contre quand bsd marque "en 2008, la duree de vie c'est la durée de la garantie. "
> ça fait peur !!!!! faut il prendre l'apple care avant la fin d'un an de garantie ??



Si tu veux la prendre, oui 

Mais pas de panique, le Mac ne s'auto-détruit pas à 1 mois et 1 jour :rateau:


----------



## nikki sixx (2 Avril 2008)

je pense bien, mais je ne voudrais pas avoir des problèmes après 1 an...

il me semble que l'apple care c'est pour 2 ans, et après j'espère ne pas avoir à acheter un nouveau mac !!! ou ne pas passer sur PC...


----------



## David_b (2 Avril 2008)

nikki sixx a dit:


> je pense bien, mais je ne voudrais pas avoir des problèmes après 1 an...
> 
> il me semble que l'apple care c'est pour 2 ans, et après j'espère ne pas avoir à acheter un nouveau mac !!! ou ne pas passer sur PC...



l'AC, c'est + 2 ans à la garantie standard de 1 an.

Tu sais les pannes c'est dans toutes les marques. Apple n'est pas pire que la plupart des "marques" PC.
Perso, j'aimerais qu'elle soit meilleure que les autres marques, mais beaucoup ici te diront qu'ils en sont très heureux.


----------



## nikki sixx (2 Avril 2008)

j'ai vécu sur le système 9 (en passant par tous les systèmes précédents) jusqu'à présent, et je dois dire qu'avant le mac était au top, mais là avec cette histoire d'écran et le post de dsb y a de quoi flipper un peu...


----------



## David_b (2 Avril 2008)

nikki sixx a dit:


> j'ai vécu sur le système 9 (en passant par tous les systèmes précédents) jusqu'à présent, et je dois dire qu'avant le mac était au top, mais là avec cette histoire d'écran et le post de dsb y a de quoi flipper un peu...



Oublie son message ! 
Mais pense à acheter l'AC avant 1 an.


----------



## nikki sixx (2 Avril 2008)

merci   




au fait t'as pas des actions chez apple au moins ?


----------



## David_b (2 Avril 2008)

nikki sixx a dit:


> au fait t'as pas des actions chez apple au moins ?



Si! lol 
Mais ça ne change rien à mon point de vue


----------



## G3finder (3 Avril 2008)

ya un truc qui est assez gonflant!

prenez pas l'imac il a trop de défaut sur la dalle... prenez pas non plus le macbook manque de solidité au niveau de la coque... prenez pas ceci....

sérieux... seriez vous en train de nous dire qu'il faudrait éviter apple??? 

y a t il des modèles qui ont fait l'unanimité chez apple??? sans aucun mécontent??? 
... peut être celui qui n'est pas encore sorti mdr......je connais la sortie:modo:


----------



## G3finder (3 Avril 2008)

bsd a dit:


> dans le monde pro, on achete, cela apporte une valeur ajoute, et on a un retour sur investissement.
> 
> dans le monde grand public, quand on achete un bien electronique (plus par envie que par besoin reel), on connait sa durée de vie : LIMITE car le monde est ainsi fait. un produit qui dure n'existe plus.... les anciens mac ne sont pas les nouveaux mac. en 2008, la duree de vie c'est la durée de la garantie. (j'exagere mais c'est presque ca.....)
> 
> ++




pour être plus sérieux que sur mon précédent post... je te suis entièrement... on n'est plus à l'époque des machines à laver qui duraient 25 ans... dès qu'il y a une panne on remplace... mais c'est sûr qu'avant la fin des 1an de garantie je prendrai l'AC


----------



## David_b (3 Avril 2008)

G3finder a dit:


> ya un truc qui est assez gonflant!
> 
> prenez pas l'imac il a trop de défaut sur la dalle... prenez pas non plus le macbook manque de solidité au niveau de la coque... prenez pas ceci....
> 
> ...



Un Mac parfait 
Même mon MacPro à des défauts (surtout le 1er, qui me grillait les disques durs) :rateau:

Pour le reste, j'ai: 
un MB (très bonne machine, sauf l'écran), 
un MBP avec un bon écran
un MacPro avec l'écran de mon choix (donc pas mauvais )
un iMac ancienne génération avec un écran correct.
j'ai testé le iMac alu 20": écran médiocre.
j'ai testé le iMac alu 24": bon écran

Tu préfères entendre le contraire ? Attends d'autres avis. Je suis pas prêt de changer d'avis au vu de ce que j'ai expérimenté


----------



## C@cTuS (3 Avril 2008)

http://www.clubic.com/actualite-134008-ecrans-couleurs-plainte-imac.html


----------



## nikki sixx (4 Avril 2008)

ah quand même ... ce qui veut dire que si il y a plainte,
avec un peu de chance Apple perdra, et ceux qui comme moi ont acheté un 20" seront remboursés... ou on nous changera l'ordi, avec un peu de chance...


----------



## G3finder (4 Avril 2008)

nikki sixx a dit:


> ah quand même ... ce qui veut dire que si il y a plainte,
> avec un peu de chance Apple perdra, et ceux qui comme moi ont acheté un 20" seront remboursés... ou on nous changera l'ordi, avec un peu de chance...



un imac refurb remboursé au prix du neuf bien sûr


----------



## mjpolo (4 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Apple n'est pas tombée, apple te vend un truc pas cher pas fait pour faire de l'image. Après, t'achètes ou pas hein&#8230;



Dans l'absolu Alèm, tu as raison, mais ... à y réfléchir un petit peu: un ordi avec écran 20" (pas 15 ou même 17 mais 20...), avec des logiciels multimédia comme  iPhoto, iMovie et, proposé en option Aperture, FinalCut... et avec FrontRow et les pub d'Apple concernant ces machines grand public, tellement faites pour le multimédia et le média center, tu peux pas donner cette excuse à apple et dire, que c'est pas un ordi pour faire de l'image!!! ne serait-ce que pour un usage familial? ...tout de même...
Parcontre je trouve que, quand on le sait, ce défaut, on peut l'accepter car, pour un usage justement très "famille", ce "dégradé" de couleurs n'est pas "très" génant et pas plus visible que sur un MBPro, comme j'ai pu le constater au magasin.

Le prix par rapport au 20" précédent a bien baissé et la différence doit bien se retrouver qqpart


----------



## reorx76 (6 Avril 2008)

C'est quand même pénible cette histoire d'écran. Je suis éventuellement intéressé par le iMac mais le problème c'est que le 24" est trop grand ( à mon gout) et le 20" a une mauvaise dalle. Au final on est un peu bloqué au niveau du choix. J'espère que Apple corrigera sa dalle avec la prochaine mise à jour de l'iMac.


----------



## G3finder (6 Avril 2008)

reorx76 a dit:


> C'est quand même pénible cette histoire d'écran. Je suis éventuellement intéressé par le iMac mais le problème c'est que le 24" est trop grand ( à mon gout) et le 20" a une mauvaise dalle. Au final on est un peu bloqué au niveau du choix. J'espère que Apple corrigera sa dalle avec la prochaine mise à jour de l'iMac.



ce n'est pas non plus la fin du monde si l'on est non voyant mais pour être pragmatique, regardez ce que ça
 produit (lol non visible depuis mon pc mais bien présent sur imac 20")













autre exemple , ceci est dû à une photo en arrière plan qui décolore le haut de l'écran... bizarre, vous avez dit bizarre

apple care viendra à moi avant la fin de l'année


----------



## ecegler (7 Avril 2008)

Apple fait express pour que iMac Alu 20 est moins bien que iMac Alu 24. C'est la gamme. C'est tout. J'ai iMac Alu 24 et je suis très satisfait. Je suis infographiste et photographe.


----------



## mjpolo (7 Avril 2008)

G3finder a dit:


> ce n'est pas non plus la fin du monde si l'on est non voyant mais pour être pragmatique, regardez ce que ça
> produit (lol non visible depuis mon pc mais bien présent sur imac 20")
> 
> 
> ...



Heu... sur mon 24" je vois une image parfaite  il faut y voir quoi?


----------



## prasath (7 Avril 2008)

De même chez moi, la couleur est constante. Donc il y a bien un problème d'affichage chez toi


----------



## G3finder (7 Avril 2008)

prasath a dit:


> De même chez moi, la couleur est constante. Donc il y a bien un problème d'affichage chez toi



c'est bien ce que je constate, depuis un pc ou un autre mac ça ne le fait pas mais depuis un imac 20" c'est terrible

les autres possesseurs de l'imac 20" vous confirmez le dégradé 

retour de l'imac chez apple , en attente de la procédure de retour


----------



## mjpolo (7 Avril 2008)

G3finder a dit:


> c'est bien ce que je constate, depuis un pc ou un autre mac ça ne le fait pas mais depuis un imac 20" c'est terrible
> 
> les autres possesseurs de l'imac 20" vous confirmez le dégradé
> 
> retour de l'imac chez apple , en attente de la procédure de retour



Là je comprends mieux: en effet au magasin j'ai constaté un dégradé et pas seulement sur des fonds unis; ce fut une raison de plus pour choisir le iMac 24"


----------



## prasath (7 Avril 2008)

G3finder a dit:


> autre exemple , ceci est dû à une photo en arrière plan qui décolore le haut de l'écran... bizarre, vous avez dit bizarre



Pour cette image, la barre des menus est très légèrement transparente, donc rien d'anormal


----------



## G3finder (8 Avril 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Pour cette image, la barre des menus est très légèrement transparente, donc rien d'anormal



ok pas de soucis

sinon, quelqu'un sait comment se passent les retours des produits issus du refurb? y a  t il des remboursements systématisés?


----------



## TEOX (8 Avril 2008)

Je suis sur un iMac 20" alu et je confirme :
L'orange s'affiche en dégradé avec une tendance vers le jaune plus on va vers le bas.


----------



## mocmoc (8 Avril 2008)

Moi je n'ai pas de problème sur mon 24" mais cet aprem je suis aller voir a youcast n imac 20" et bien je note le meme problème que vous . :sleep:


----------



## G3finder (8 Avril 2008)

bravo apple

suite à la transformation de retour classique en retour technique pas de frais de retour à ma charge et remboursement sous 7jours!

de très bons interlocuteurs!
après quelques minutes sur le problème;... un problème serait constaté mais pas aussi important que celui que je leur décrivais!

je leur ai dit de jeter un coup d'oeil à macgénération... et de voir les utilisateurs qui étaient concernés

wait and see pour la suite


----------



## David_b (8 Avril 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> Moi je n'ai pas de problème sur mon 24" mais cet aprem je suis aller voir a youcast n imac 20" et bien je note le meme problème que vous . :sleep:



le 24" n'a pas la même dalle, c'est normal (et c'est quand même dommage pour le 20")


----------



## nikki sixx (9 Avril 2008)

G3finder a dit:


> bravo apple
> 
> suite à la transformation de retour classique en retour technique pas de frais de retour à ma charge et remboursement sous 7jours!
> 
> ...




j'ai pas tout compris...

ils t'ont remboursé ton 20" ? ça faisait combien de temps que tu l'avais ?
si c'est le cas, quelles démarches faut-il faire ??  

car j'ai déjà essayé auprès de mon revendeur ... :hein:


----------



## G3finder (9 Avril 2008)

je l'ai depuis une semaine

donc remboursement dans le cadre des 14jours:rateau:


----------



## nikki sixx (10 Avril 2008)

G3finder a dit:


> je l'ai depuis une semaine
> 
> donc remboursement dans le cadre des 14jours:rateau:





je viens d'avoir le service clientèle d'Apple, visiblement mon revendeur  m'a raconté des conneries sur la politique Apple qui reffuse de reprendre un article même sous les 15 jours premiers jours... Apple doit les contacter et me donner des nouvelles sous peu, je croise les doigts


----------



## bookbook (10 Avril 2008)

nikki sixx a dit:


> je viens d'avoir le service clientèle d'Apple, visiblement mon revendeur  m'a raconté des conneries sur la politique Apple qui reffuse de reprendre un article même sous les 15 jours premiers jours... Apple doit les contacter et me donner des nouvelles sous peu, je croise les doigts



Content pour toi  .
J'espère que ça va déboucher sur du positif.


----------



## nikki sixx (10 Avril 2008)

merci !!   ...moi aussi !!


----------



## G3finder (10 Avril 2008)

nikki sixx a dit:


> merci !!   ...moi aussi !!



j'espère aussi chef!!!

sinon ben fais toi confiance pas aux revendeurs..... ordi qui vient de chez apple... j'appelle apple

tout est négociable...

le gars il a fait ce qu'il a voulu... je te conseille de lui demander un geste commercial  si tu comptes recommander apple... sinon tu lui proposes de signaler sa manière de procéder à apple store

il t'a pas fait de cadeaux voire t'a pénalisé par rapport aux CGV ... rends lui la monnaie


----------



## nikki sixx (11 Avril 2008)

effectivement, j'attends lundi pour savoir ce que le service clientèle Apple va me dire,
maintenant ce qui serait bien c'est que je ne sois pas le seul, le revendeur peut toujours raconter ce qu'il veut à Apple car depuis 2 semaines je suis hors délais, je l'étais au moment où je suis retourné au magasin, mais vu qu'il me disait que la politique Apple n'était pas la reprise (même légale de 15 jours), il m'a bien roulé dans la farine... :mouais:


----------



## G3finder (11 Avril 2008)

nikki sixx a dit:


> effectivement, j'attends lundi pour savoir ce que le service clientèle Apple va me dire,
> maintenant ce qui serait bien c'est que je ne sois pas le seul, le revendeur peut toujours raconter ce qu'il veut à Apple car depuis 2 semaines je suis hors délais, je l'étais au moment où je suis retourné au magasin, mais vu qu'il me disait que la politique Apple n'était pas la reprise (même légale de 15 jours), il m'a bien roulé dans la farine... :mouais:




ah oui!!!

et si tu veux mp!! et je te file les coordonnées mail d'une conseillère apple store qui m'a bien aidé!!

on peut dire ce qu'on veut des imac 20" et de leur dalle... dès l'instant où tu démontres relativement simplement ton problème (appuyé par forum et autres) pas de soucis pour un retour

imac reparti ce jour

pour ma part c'est du tonnerre


----------



## nikki sixx (14 Avril 2008)

bon j'viens d'avoir le service clientèle Apple et rien à faire, le revendeur a eu le dernier mot... il reffuse de reprendre mon mac !!!


----------



## nikki sixx (14 Avril 2008)

G3finder a dit:


> ah oui!!!
> 
> et si tu veux mp!! et je te file les coordonnées mail d'une conseillère apple store qui m'a bien aidé!!
> 
> ...



c'est fait, j'attend une réponse...


----------



## nikki sixx (18 Avril 2008)

bon ben ... Apple n'a rien pu faire !!

c'est la dernière fois que je passe par un revendeur agréer Apple  

les prochaines fois je commande direct sur le site Apple !!!!!!!!!!




d'ailleurs je me demande si je ne vais pas revendre ce 20" et en prendre un 24,
mais je ne sais même pas combien je peux le vendre au bout d'un mois d'achat...:hein:


----------



## beaunois (20 Avril 2008)

Mon imac alu 2,4 ghz 20 pouces m'a déja été echangé fin décembre 2007
et un probléme de traces sur l'écran surtout visibles appareil éteint et réapparu sur le nouvel
engin.
L'Apple care appelée m'à envoyé sur place un technicien qui à procédé au démontage de l'ordinateur et au changement de la dalle.
Il est vrai que la qualité est très nettement supérieure a l'origine.


----------



## G3finder (20 Avril 2008)

pour ma part, j'attends plus que le remboursement de l'imac dans les jours qui suivent


----------



## mjpolo (20 Avril 2008)

beaunois a dit:


> Mon imac alu 2,4 ghz 20 pouces m'a déja été echangé fin décembre 2007
> et un probléme de traces sur l'écran surtout visibles appareil éteint et réapparu sur le nouvel
> engin.
> L'Apple care appelée m'à envoyé sur place un technicien qui à procédé au démontage de l'ordinateur et au changement de la dalle.
> Il est vrai que la qualité est très nettement supérieure a l'origine.



La qualité de la nouvelle dalle bien meilleure que celle d'origine, c'est bien ça? alors, cela veut dire qu'APPLE PEUT trouver le bon fournisseur et mettre les dalles de qualité...:hein:


----------



## G3finder (20 Avril 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> La qualité de la nouvelle dalle bien meilleure que celle d'origine, c'est bien ça? alors, cela veut dire qu'APPLE PEUT trouver le bon fournisseur et mettre les dalles de qualité...:hein:




cela veut surtout dire qu'Apple prend conscience du mécontentement croissant des utilisateurs sur cette machine et en particulier de la dalle de l'imac 20".....

c'est une marque de professionnalisme plutôt à saluer


----------



## mjpolo (21 Avril 2008)

G3finder a dit:


> cela veut surtout dire qu'Apple prend conscience du mécontentement croissant des utilisateurs sur cette machine et en particulier de la dalle de l'imac 20".....
> 
> c'est une marque de professionnalisme plutôt à saluer



J'attends de voir, moi...:mouais: 
Mais si c'était le cas, je prendrais un 20" rév.B avec un bon écran, pour tenir compagnie à mon 24" :rateau:


----------



## leduke (22 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,
Je suis sur le point de passer de PC vers Mac. J'hésitais entre Mac Mini et iMac, ayant vu le iMac en vrai, franchement ça scotch !!! , mais du coup qu'en est-il de la qualité ??? Je possède un écran moyen: Acer 17" mais qui fait très correctement son boulo, et du coup avec tout ce que je lis sur les écran iMac, dois-je passer sous iMac ou garder mon écran + mon fric et acheter un Mac mini et un bel écran plus tard ?????

Merci


----------



## beaunois (22 Avril 2008)

Je cite plusavant le changement de dalle sur ma machine mais j'ai oublié de vous dire que
mon ordinateur à déjà été remplacé au début janvier toujours pour un malaise de dalle.
et ce remplacement à été fait non pas avec une refourb mais un engin totalement neuf.
La solution dalle n'était pas encore née.


----------



## G3finder (22 Avril 2008)

imac 20": remboursement reçu , très bien ... merci apple


----------



## enzo272 (23 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis futur acheteur d'un imac, et je voudrais éclaircir un point sur le sujet problème d'affichage 20 pouces: Est-ce que ce problème apparaît sur les 2 mac de la gamme ? (2GHz et 2,4GHZ)? Beaunois le laisse entendre, mais est-ce que tous les possesseurs
du 2,4GHz ont le même problème?

A+


----------



## mjpolo (24 Avril 2008)

enzo272 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je suis futur acheteur d'un imac, et je voudrais éclaircir un point sur le sujet problème d'affichage 20 pouces: Est-ce que ce problème apparaît sur les 2 mac de la gamme ? (2GHz et 2,4GHZ)? Beaunois le laisse entendre, mais est-ce que tous les possesseurs
> du 2,4GHz ont le même problème?
> ...



C'est un pb lié à la qualité de l'écran, et qui n'a rien a voir avec la vitesse du proc.


----------



## leduke (24 Avril 2008)

Sur la version 2.4Ghz, c'est juste la carte graphique qui change, mais l'écran est le même.


----------



## mjpolo (4 Mai 2008)

enzo272 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je suis futur acheteur d'un imac, et je voudrais éclaircir un point sur le sujet problème d'affichage 20 pouces: Est-ce que ce problème apparaît sur les 2 mac de la gamme ? (2GHz et 2,4GHZ)? Beaunois le laisse entendre, mais est-ce que tous les possesseurs
> du 2,4GHz ont le même problème?
> ...



Ca y est, j'ai pris le 20" 2,4 Ghz pour ma femme: je confirme sur la page de macg les bandes oranges sont légèrement plus sombres en haut qu'en bas.
Visible également sur les fonds d'écran unis. Par contre cela ne me gêne pas du tout quand je visionne les photos ... pour 1045 j'accepte ce défaut (de toute manière pas le choix) et à part ça, c'est du pur bonheur..


----------



## pitou_de_bdx (5 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir,

Je compte (enfin, je comptais...) acquerir le nouvel iMac 20 '' cadencé à 2,66 Mghz.
A priori, la dalle n'a pas changée.

OR, de la même manière qu'il y a une différence entre la dalle 20 '' et la dalle 24 '' (différence qui n'apparait pas dans les caractèristiques techniques) , n'y a t-il pas une différence entre les anciennes dalles 20'' et les dalles associées aux nouveaux modèles ?

Quelqu'un a t-il acheté ce nouveau modèle ?

D'avance merci pour vos réponses


----------



## beaunois (6 Mai 2008)

J'entend beaucoup de ronchonneries sur les écrans 
franchement est-il pour un utilisateur de machine obligatoire de se trouver à un angle aussi 
stupide que 120° par rapport à son point de travail???


----------



## bookbook (7 Mai 2008)

Ce n'est pas une question d'angle.
Si tu lis bien le topic, tu verras que l'on parle d'un problème d'affichage des couleurs (flagrant sur les dégradés) ; de fourmillements sur les vidéos.
Cas classique des dalles TN ; or Apple ne mentionne nulle part sur son site, dans ses pubs, ou dans ses docs, que les écrans des 20" et 24" soient de qualité inégale. Au contraire, sur son site il est fait mention des respects des couleurs  .

Après, pour revenir à ton problème d'angle, je connais des gens qui se servent de leur ordinateur pour remplacer la télé. Et quand il y a plusieurs personnes ensemble, ceux qui sont sur les côtés ont une mauvaise image.


----------



## mjpolo (7 Mai 2008)

beaunois a dit:


> J'entend beaucoup de ronchonneries sur les écrans
> franchement est-il pour un utilisateur de machine obligatoire de se trouver à un angle aussi
> stupide que 120° par rapport à son point de travail???



Non beaunois, parfaitement en face et de près, la différence de couleur est plus visible que de côté, et à 2 m de l'écran je ne la vois plus .... seulement à cette distance c'est mes bras qui sont un peu courts....


----------



## G3finder (8 Mai 2008)

je confirme... pour l'avoir fait repartir et ayant poster l'image qui posait problème!!

cette décoloration n'est visible que sur l'imac 20" puisque tous les autres macusers ne voyaient pas cette perte de couleur

et je peux te garantir aussi que l'on parle d'être en face l'écran pas d'un angle surréaliste!

enfin bon .... mais c'est vrai qu'il va falloir attendre un peu que les machines repartent en grand nombre afin qu'apple corrige enfin ce problème dont je pense ils ont porté en leur connaissance en dehors de de mon cas isolé

par ailleurs, j'avais envoyé à la conseillère Apple le lien direct de ce fil en lui précisant bien que ce n'était pas un cas isolé


----------



## mjpolo (8 Mai 2008)

G3finder a dit:


> enfin bon .... mais c'est vrai qu'il va falloir attendre un peu que les machines repartent en grand nombre afin qu'apple corrige enfin ce problème dont je pense ils ont porté en leur connaissance en dehors de de mon cas isolé
> 
> par ailleurs, j'avais envoyé à la conseillère Apple le lien direct de ce fil en lui précisant bien que ce n'était pas un cas isolé



Tu penses... ils le savent sûrement puisque tous les iMac 20" ont ce problème ... 
Ils mettront bien un jour une dalle IPS mais quand?.... quand les machines, plus haut de gamme, auront des écrans à LED ?


----------



## laf (8 Mai 2008)

Quand ils n'auront plus de stock de cette saleté et que personne ne voudra plus leur en fabriquer.


----------



## richard-deux (9 Mai 2008)

laf a dit:


> Quand ils n'auront plus de stock de cette saleté et que personne ne voudra plus leur en fabriquer.



Tu sous-estimes les chinois.  

Je pense que je vais remplacer mon iMac G4 Tournesol par un nouvel Imac 20" malgré ce problème de dalle.


----------



## Scorpion (9 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Imac 20" 2,16 Ghz blanc que je compte changer car je récupère la TVA et doit amortir mon matériel informatique. J'ai vu que les nouvelles dales du Imac alu sont mauvaises. Mais qu'en est il des nouveaux Imac 2,66 Ghz ? Ces nouveaux Imac ont ils une dalle meilleure ?

PS : je fais beaucoup de bureautique + iTunes + iPhoto


----------



## laf (9 Mai 2008)

Difficile d'être certain pour l'instant, personne n'ayant acheté le nouveau 20" n'en a parlé. Mais, il y a de fortes chances que ce soit les mêmes.


----------



## Azaly (10 Mai 2008)

et pour regarder les vidéos ça donne quoi ?

J'attends mon iMac 20", en magasin je l'ai trouvé bien, il faut dire que je ne travaille pas sur l'image donc ça me va, mais dans un an je pars à l'étranger, si je peux je compte emmener mon iMac et bon si c'est trop moche pour regarder les vidéos j'ai peur de regretter mon achat... déjà que je suis pas fan du glossy...


----------



## mjpolo (10 Mai 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> et pour regarder les vidéos ça donne quoi ?
> 
> J'attends mon iMac 20", en magasin je l'ai trouvé bien, il faut dire que je ne travaille pas sur l'image donc ça me va, mais dans un an je pars à l'étranger, si je peux je compte emmener mon iMac et bon si c'est trop moche pour regarder les vidéos j'ai peur de regretter mon achat... déjà que je suis pas fan du glossy...



Pour regarder les vidéos aucun pb, tout comme pour les photos, les images sont superbes.
L'écran glossy, et ben, j'ai eu peur aussi au départ et là, aucune gêne (bien sûr une fois allumé); pourtant en ce qui concerne le 20" j'ai la fenêtre derrière moi  

Bon, c'est une affaire de goût: y en a qui adore d'autre pas du tout....


----------



## 217ae1 (11 Mai 2008)

Vous avez pas une garantie?


----------



## mocmoc (13 Mai 2008)

217ae1 a dit:


> Vous avez pas une garantie?



Tu débarques...


----------



## theswimmer (9 Juin 2008)

bopnjour,
les problèmes d'écrans sur les 20" (imac) concernent t-ils les deux modèles ? (le 20" à 2.4 Ghz et celui à 2.66 Ghz) ou seulement le 2.4 Ghz ?
Merci


----------



## mjpolo (10 Juin 2008)

theswimmer a dit:


> bopnjour,
> les problèmes d'écrans sur les 20" (imac) concernent t-ils les deux modèles ? (le 20" à 2.4 Ghz et celui à 2.66 Ghz) ou seulement le 2.4 Ghz ?
> Merci



Les deux dalles ont des problèmes mais.... pas les mêmes, c'est tout


----------



## guyome (10 Juin 2008)

j'étais partis pour m'offrir le modèle 20 " 2.66 mais la...
autant un leger manque de respect des couleurs me derange pas..autant des degradé sur couleur unie et des fourmillement sur la video me rebute....

sur le site apple:

20": Écran LCD TFT panoramique brillant à matrice active de 20 pouces (diagonale visible) ; 1 680 x 1 050 pixels en millions de couleurs

24":Écran LCD TFT panoramique brillant à matrice active de 24 pouces (diagonale visible) ; 1 920 x 1 200 pixels en millions de couleurs

pas de difference et pas d'info sur le modèle en particulier.

le problème a été résolu et les dalles 20" sont correcte depuis quelques temps?
ou bien ...non...


----------



## theswimmer (11 Juin 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> Pour regarder les vidéos aucun pb, tout comme pour les photos, les images sont superbes.
> L'écran glossy, et ben, j'ai eu peur aussi au départ et là, aucune gêne (bien sûr une fois allumé); pourtant en ce qui concerne le 20" j'ai la fenêtre derrière moi
> 
> Bon, c'est une affaire de goût: y en a qui adore d'autre pas du tout....



quand tu dis "pour  regarder les vidéos aucun pb, tout comme pour les photos, les images sont superbes", tu parles bien d'un écran 20" ?


----------



## theswimmer (11 Juin 2008)

guyome a dit:


> j'étais partis pour m'offrir le modèle 20 " 2.66 mais la...
> autant un leger manque de respect des couleurs me derange pas..autant des degradé sur couleur unie et des fourmillement sur la video me rebute....
> 
> sur le site apple:
> ...



je suis comme toi, j'aimerai acquérir ce modèle 20" avec 2.66 Ghz. J'ai donc contacté un expert apple, et d'après lui, les dalles, que ce soit pour les modèles 20" ou 24", sont les mêmes...


----------



## beaunois (11 Juin 2008)

Il est vrai que j'ai connu beaucoup de déboires depuis novembre 2007.
Echange de machine puis échange à domicile de la dalle.
Je persiste à dire que la dalle échangée est vraiment d'une qualité supérieure.
La référence de la bande du site plus claire en bas qu'au niveau supérieur n'existe pas.
Pourvu que celà dure.


----------



## mjpolo (11 Juin 2008)

theswimmer a dit:


> quand tu dis "pour  regarder les vidéos aucun pb, tout comme pour les photos, les images sont superbes", tu parles bien d'un écran 20" ?



Yes mais j'ai les deux et, même si la dalle du 24" a un meilleur contraste et n'a pas ce défaut de dégradé entre le haut et le bas (voir ci-dessous), les vidéos et les photos sont belles sur les deux. 
JE DIRAI même que les noirs dans un film sont mieux rendus sur le 20" que sur le 24" où on voit des halos plus clairs dans les 4 coins.




theswimmer a dit:


> je suis comme toi, j'aimerai acquérir ce modèle 20" avec 2.66 Ghz. J'ai donc contacté un expert apple, et d'après lui, les dalles, que ce soit pour les modèles 20" ou 24", sont les mêmes...



De l'ancien modèle sûrement pas!! ... quand au nouveau 2,66ghz, vue que son prix n'a pas bougé je pense que la dalle est la même... et que ton expert apple dit n'importe quoi. 
Il faudrait que les possesseurs des new iMac 20" 2,66ghz se manifestent pour nous dire ce qu'il en est.
La chose est facile à vérifier: il faut afficher entièrement la page de macge avec les bandes oranges laterales - elles sont un peu plus foncées en haut qu'en bas, c'est tout.
Par contre sur le 24" la bande de gauche est un tout petit peu plus claire... comme quoi ni l'une ni l'autre n'est parfaite, ce qui peut être gênant pour un pro de la photo. Ce n'est pas mon cas; quand à ma tendre épouse, elle allume si peu souvent son 20" que bon... les couleurs.......


----------



## Azaly (17 Juin 2008)

bah sur mon portable dell la barre en haut est un peu plus foncé aussi, comme quoi ça ne touche pas que les iMacs

C'est vrai que les couleurs sont un peu différentes (ça a l'air plus jaune sur l'iMac, un autre forum que je fréquente est tout rose sur mes autres ordis et saumon sur l'iMac) mais l'écran s'étalonne et on arrive à retrouver des couleurs plus réelles aussi 

Bon perso ne faisant pas de photo je m'en fiche un peu 

mon iMac il est beau c'est tout


----------



## Dem@n (18 Juin 2008)

Vu le nombre de plaintes qui émergent contre Apple, ce problème devrait je pense être résolu rapidement mais avec une augmentation des prix certaine.


----------



## panchoskywalker (19 Juin 2008)

En cherchant sur youtube j'ai trouvé une vidéo qui montre les fameux soucis de couleur des imac 20":

YouTube - iMac screen washed out

Il y aussi une vidéo qui montre comment enlever la vitre qui couvre l'ecran.

Vous croyez qu'il est possible de tester un imac avant de l'acheter dans un magasin a Paris? histoire de pas avoir ce genre de soucis en arrivant a la maison?


----------



## richard-deux (20 Juin 2008)

panchoskywalker a dit:


> En cherchant sur youtube j'ai trouvé une vidéo qui montre les fameux soucis de couleur des imac 20":
> 
> YouTube - iMac screen washed out
> 
> ...



Je viens de regarder la vidéo et je suis assez étonné qu'Apple ne fasse rien pour ce problème de dalle. :rateau:

Sinon, si tu veux essayer un Imac, tu peux toujours te rendre à la FNAC.

Aussi, tu peux regarder sur le site d'Apple quels sont les revendeurs et te rendre chez un d'entre eux pour essayer un Imac.


----------



## antro (20 Juin 2008)

Pour info à tous, très bon article sur la qualité des écran iMac dans Chasseur d'Images de Mai 2008.


----------



## panchoskywalker (20 Juin 2008)

cool, je le trouve ou le chaseur d'image du mois de mai? tu peut le scanner l'article?


----------



## antro (20 Juin 2008)

C'était par là


----------



## yvos (20 Juin 2008)

mmmh...je suis pas sûr que ce soit très légal de diffuser un scan d'article de presse...


----------



## antro (20 Juin 2008)

Tu as raison... Allez, zou, je supprime le lien avant que les modos ne le fassent.... :rateau:


----------



## theswimmer (20 Juin 2008)

et dans tout ça, pour les photos, entre le 20' 2.66 ghz et le 24' 2.8 ghz, qu'est ce qui est le mieux et pourquoi? merci


----------



## bookbook (20 Juin 2008)

theswimmer a dit:


> et dans tout ça, pour les photos, entre le 20' 2.66 ghz et le 24' 2.8 ghz, qu'est ce qui est le mieux et pourquoi? merci



Comme déjà dit plusieurs fois.
Le 24" est une dalle IPS, donc de meilleure qualité avec une bonne restitution des couleurs.
Le 20" est une dalle TN, donc qualité bas de gamme et un nombre de couleurs inférieur.
Donc pour les photos (pour un usage sérieux) le 24" est nécessaire.
En résumant bien sur .


----------



## theswimmer (20 Juin 2008)

et je vois que tu es équipé d'un imac 20", as tu eu des problèmes avec au niveau de ton écran, quand tu visionnes une photo par exemple, ou pas du tout ?


----------



## bookbook (20 Juin 2008)

Je suis infographiste et donc un peu tatillon quand au rendu des couleurs.
Pour mes photos de famille, sachant que je ne les imprime pas, l'écran ne me gêne pas du tout.
En revanche pour mon travail, oui cet écran me pose des gros soucis car les couleurs ne sont pas respectées et ne sont pas uniformes.

PS : tu peux utiliser la fonction recherche. Ce débat a souvent eu lieu, et j'y ai déjà donné plusieurs fois mon avis.


----------



## antro (21 Juin 2008)

Perso, je suis allé dans mon boulanger du coin pour vérifier la difference entre un 20" et un 24", alors ce que j'ai constaté:
- Oui, l'angle de vision sur un 20" a plus d'effet sur le rendu des couleurs qu'un 24". Si vous n'êtes pas franchement en face, les couleurs en seront d'autant moins fidèles.
- Oui, la luminosité à angle de vision constant n'est pas uniforme sur l'écran 20". Par exemple: J'ai pris une image (un portrait quelconque), je l'ai affiché en 1/4 d'écran et déplacé l'image du haut vers le bas. J'ai effectivement constaté que la luminosité de l'image diminue au fur et à mesure qu'on la descend vers le bas de l'écran.

Autre truc que j'ai vu: Si vous affichez une fenêtre non active du finder en haut, et une fenêtre non active en bas, et bien les gris ne seront pas uniforme. J'ai remarqué une petite différence. 

Bon, ceci dit, tout ça c'est pas flagrant flagrant non plus et ça devrait suffir pour la large majorité des utilisateurs. (Perso pour moi, je n'ai pas le recul necessaire pour avoir un 24", alors je me contenterai d'un 20")

Par contre, mefiez vous des quelques videos sur internet qui se veulent présenter les défauts des écrans. Ils insistent mechamment sur le changement de couleur quand on prend l'écran franchement de biais... A ben oui, bien sur, c'est evident que quand j'utilise mon ordi, je ne l'utilise jamais en le regardant en face..... Faut pas exagerer quand même !!!!!


----------



## panchoskywalker (21 Juin 2008)

je crois que pour une utilisation comm ordi de maison tu as raison de dire qu'on peut passer outre les problèmes de rendu de couleurs mais bon, ce sont des macs, le rendu des couleurs est supposé être leurs point fort, il y a donc beaucoup de graphiste et photographe (comme moi) pas trop riche qui veulent bosser sur mac, c'est normal qu'ils soient exigent.


Je me demande bien si ces problème de couleurs sont un motif a faire valoir dans la garantie ou si apple nous repondrait comme toi...

En tout cas si un jour tu compte revendre ton imac je crois que ce serait difficil avec ce petits soucis. Perso, moi je voulais un imac 20" et je pensai l'acheter d'occas sur ebay, mais là c'est foutu, je ne compte pas acquerir un imac 20" si le rendu des couleurs est bidon...pour ça je prefere mon ecran a tube 17" et mon pc

Et je suppose qu'ils sont beaucoup comme moi...


----------



## Pierrou (21 Juin 2008)

Sérieusement la plupart des écrans LCD que l'on trouve aujourd'hui sur le commerce montrent le même problème... sur le pécé que j'utilise provisoirement, les barres du forum sur le côté vont du orange au jaune, mais bon, ça m'empêche pas de dormir la nuit ! 


Avoir un mac avec un écran 20" pour 999 euros, c'est déjà pas trop mal... si l'écran est pas parfait, moi je ferai quand même avec... et au pire, j'achèterai un écran externe si ça me gonfle vraiment... mais là il y a un espèce d'effet pervers, on ne parle plus que de ça, et ça finit par prendre des proportions un peu exagérées quand meme


----------



## mjpolo (21 Juin 2008)

Apparemment cette dalle peut être remplacée, si un utilisateur exigeant n'accepte pas sa médiocre qualité, par une dalle sans défauts (il est vrai qu'en regardant les bandes jaunes de la page macge le haut est plus foncé et saturé que le bas, et pour moi c'est un défaut) 
Beaunois a eu cette chance. Lisez ceci:



beaunois a dit:


> Il est vrai que j'ai connu beaucoup de déboires depuis novembre 2007.
> Echange de machine puis échange à domicile de la dalle.
> Je persiste à dire que la dalle échangée est vraiment d'une qualité supérieure.
> La référence de la bande du site plus claire en bas qu'au niveau supérieur n'existe pas.
> Pourvu que celà dure.


----------



## madeinasnl (23 Juin 2008)

je suis un nouveau sur le forum j'aimerai que quelqu'un m'aide a propos de mon fichu problème... je possède le iMac alu 2.4 Ghz 320 Go avec 1Go de ram

J'utilise Bootcamp version 1.3 depuis aout 2007 j'utilise principalement windows.J'ai installer tout les pilotes correctement mais j'ai un problème c'est que défois mon écran devient au centre avec plein de rayure de couleur qui m'empeche de poursuivre ce que je fait donc je suis obligé de rédemarrer la seule parade pour que tout redevient normalement puis une fois redémarrer tout redevient en ordre puis sa recommence...:hein: 

Si quelqu'un pourrait m'aider... 

Faut t'il que j'aille le ramener a la Fnac???


----------



## Nikosx10 (30 Septembre 2008)

j'ais un imac 20pouces acheter en octobre 2007 ! est ce que mon imac est concerne par le problème de dale ? car perso je n'est pas de problème sauf un pixel mort mai qui ne me géne pa dutou ! Mais j'ai peur d'avoir des probléme par la suite a cause d'une dale defectueuse !! merci de votre reponse


----------



## mocmoc (30 Septembre 2008)

Nikosx10 a dit:


> j'ais un imac 20pouces acheter en octobre 2007 ! est ce que mon imac est concerne par le problème de dale ? car perso je n'est pas de problème sauf un pixel mort mai qui ne me géne pa dutou ! Mais j'ai peur d'avoir des probléme par la suite a cause d'une dale defectueuse !! merci de votre reponse



Non, cela arrive très souvent ( et pas seulement aux mac , je rassure ) d'avoir un ou deux pixel mort.


----------



## Nikosx10 (30 Septembre 2008)

ok ,merci sa me rassure , j'y tien a mon imac , surtout que la garantie est fini dans quelques jours ^^!!!


----------



## Nikosx10 (30 Septembre 2008)

Hors sujet mais :>>>>>> Comment mètre une photo sur son profil ?


----------



## mjpolo (30 Septembre 2008)

Nikosx10 a dit:


> Hors sujet mais :>>>>>> Comment mètre une photo sur son profil ?



En haut à gauche - sous Forum Mac - clique sur "Tab. de bord" puis "Modifier son avatar"...


----------



## mocmoc (30 Septembre 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> En haut à gauche - sous Forum Mac - clique sur "Tab. de bord" puis "Modifier son avatar"...



Ou alors lire la FAQ 

Ou encore un bon vieux " Read the fucking manual" 

...


----------



## mjpolo (30 Septembre 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> Ou alors lire la FAQ
> 
> Ou encore un bon vieux " Read the fucking manual"
> 
> ...



Au même temps ça ne coûte rien de rendre service.....de temps en temps


----------



## Nikosx10 (30 Septembre 2008)

merci ! j'ais remarquer que si ont pose une question ou la reponse se situe quelque part de pas si loin , ( sa peu arrivé de ne pas savoir , ou de ne pas avoir vu tout simplement ) et bah les gens( pas tous )  repondent froidement olieu de dir tout simplement ou l'info ce situe , ou de doné l'info , pourtan sa n'est pas plus cher que de repondre comme un barbar , c'est méme plus agreable !!!
sur ce bone soiré ++


----------



## mocmoc (1 Octobre 2008)

Nikosx10 a dit:


> merci ! j'ais remarquer que si ont pose une question ou la reponse se situe quelque part de pas si loin , ( sa peu arrivé de ne pas savoir , ou de ne pas avoir vu tout simplement ) et bah les gens( pas tous )  repondent froidement olieu de dir tout simplement ou l'info ce situe , ou de doné l'info , pourtan sa n'est pas plus cher que de repondre comme un barbar , c'est méme plus agreable !!!
> sur ce bone soiré ++



Rohlala ! 
j'ai mis des "" quand même ! 
en tout les cas, ca n'étais pas du tout méchant. Juste une petite blagounette, va fait pas de mal !
Sur ce, je vais manger mon hamburger frite en essayant de ne pas en foutre plein l'écran de l'iMac.


----------



## anneee (1 Octobre 2008)

Nikosx10 a dit:


> merci ! j'ais remarquer que si ont pose une question ou la reponse se situe quelque part de pas si loin , ( sa peu arrivé de ne pas savoir , ou de ne pas avoir vu tout simplement ) et bah les gens( pas tous )  repondent froidement olieu de dir tout simplement ou l'info ce situe , ou de doné l'info , pourtan sa n'est pas plus cher que de repondre comme un barbar , c'est méme plus agreable !!!
> sur ce bone soiré ++



et si tu faisais moins de faute, peut-être que les membres de ce forum mettraient plus de bonne volonté à te répondre, non ?


----------



## mjpolo (1 Octobre 2008)

anneee a dit:


> et si tu faisais moins de faute, peut-être que les membres de ce forum mettraient plus de bonne volonté à te répondre, non ?



Il est p'tet Grec, qui sait?


----------



## Gmat (2 Février 2009)

hello,
j'ai le meme probleme de différence de couleur sur un MBpro, j'ai pas trouvé de cas similaire sur ce modèle mais j'ai lu tout le sujet ici, sur le Imac et personne ne cite le MBpro au passage. Pourtant je suis vraiment gêné, je dois souvent choisir des couleurs pantone précises et dans certains cas imprimées sur de grandes surfaces (donc différences très visibles) et c'est vraiment...
Alors je fais comment, je me fie au bas ou au haut de lécran?! J'ai pas le temps d'attendre le SAV.
Ou alors c'est due à la technologie de l'écran et pis c'est comme ça un point c'est tout?
:hein:


----------



## marabouma (6 Juin 2009)

IL est vrai que seul l'iMac 24" possède un écran digne de ce nom. Le 20" est malheureusement très en dessous. Pour faire une classification de qualité je dirai par ordre décroissant :
1° iMac 24" alu
2° Macbook Air
3°Macbook Pro (dernière version)
4°Macbook (dernière version alu)
5° iMac 20" alu


----------



## scafer31 (16 Juin 2009)

Bonsoir,
Nouveau dans le monde imac, suite à ma grande satisfaction avec l'ipod touch et ensuite iphone j'ai decider depuis hier de changer de monde "virtuelle"... premier achat d'un imac et pas déçu.. et pourtant, j'ai lu les 7 pages de ce topic, et j'ai tout de même opter pour un 20", 2.66Ghz etc... enfin bref, je suis vraiment mais vraiment pas déçu, car passer d'un ecran lg 19" aux couleurs fades aux contours légerement pixeliser (le rendu des images était pas net, enfin c'et ce que je pensais jusqu'à ce que je m'en apercoivent depuis l'achat du imac)..

Alors oui, pour répondre au question de ceux qui disent qu'il y a un (léger) dégrader de couleur sur ce site au niveau des pages jaunes, mais je n'ai pas trouver ce default sur iPhoto, ou pour regarder un film.

Je suis un amateur bien sur, et tout nouveau dans le monde Mac, donc pour moi il y'a deja une enorme difference trés satisfaisante entre mon ancien pc (qui n'avait que 7 mois) et maintenat le imac 20", pour ceux qui sont comme moi et qui ne sont pas profesionnels dans le graphismes (comme ça était citer plusieurs fois) le fait d'avoir le imac 20" (car les moyen pour le 24" ne sont pas porter a tout le monde, il m'a deja fallut revendre mes 2pc pour pouvoir m'acheter le imac sans quoi sinon j'aurais jamais pu).

Enfin bref, je me suis inscrit exprés pour répondre (car j'ai lu que apperemment personne n'avait porter de retour du imac 20" 2.66GHz et donc me voilà (le grand manitou lol) et je confirme ce dégrader, mais qui est pour moi qu'une petite babiole comparer a mon ancien pc, qui d'ailleur (les 3 ecrans  que j'ai pu avoir pour windows) ont tous eu ce probleme de dégrader plus ou moins accentuer, mais jamais la netteté, clarté et finesse des images du imac n'ont été aussi resplendissante (pour un nouveau comme moi, pour les habituer et les professionnel je comprend que cela puisse etre genant.

Voilou, sur ceux, bonne soirée a tous, 
et je suis bien content de mon imac 20" et bien content d'être un "macusers" (bien que j'avoue c'est pas evident quand c'est la premiere fois, les petites habitudes sur windows ça fait bisarre mais sa va venir et je vais de ce pas continuer ma lecture sur ce fofo, qui d'ailleur est bien complet, merci à vous  )


----------



## caloudoro (17 Juin 2009)

En revanche sur les 24" c'est un autre type de dalle qui est de bien meilleure qualité. Mais le prix n'est pas le même.

Je ne suis pas d'accord, la difference est juste de 150 euros à config egale (DD 640G0 et 4Go memoire 
C'est pourquoi j'ai choisi de prendre le 24"


----------

